# Trenton Mills Spiderwebs



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hello All! My box of beef netting just arrived from Trenton Mills and I am so excited! This is my first year using the beef netting and I am so stoked! I am going to Rit some of the netting for the graveyard and then 'web up' the porch. I can't believe how fast it shipped to me. I ordered it last Thursday and it came today! (5 days) They are a great company to buy from. Thanks to whoever posted their info on the forum. It was a BIG help!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I love those guys, beef netting is one of my go to products...It could have been me but I dont remember well enough to take credit. It is good stuff.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Got mine last week. Once I figured out how to stretch it properly it went up everywhere inside. Next week, outside. I have 10lbs to use.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Guys, I can't remember whose post I read first, so it could very well have been you Allen. Thanks if it was. (BTW I just ordered my Harborfreight compressor and airbrushes, I am going to start practicing my technique this weekend. Thanks for such a GREAT 'how to' DVD on the art of Airbrush makeup!!!) 
And Chuck I bought 10 pounds too. I wasn't sure how much I would need so I figured, it wouldn't go bad or spoil, so I got extra. I may try and re-use these webs next year...but we'll have to see. I have used the same cheesecloth for years, but I will have to see how it goes with the beef netting. Halloween is getting NEAR! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm

Here is the link to Trenton Mills


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Beef Netting Pic*

I got my beef netting today. It took about a week from mailing the check to receipt today via FedEx. Here is a pic for those interested. The spool is 9" tall by 9" wide. It cost me $42, of which $16 was shipping. Now to re-scour the threads for some cool install technique.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very cool Paul. Are you using it for webs? What sort of hand (or feel) does the fabric have? Can't wait to see your project.


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes. I am using it for webbing. The fabric is soft feeling and very stretchy. It comes as a 9" tube that stretches to to over 36", so when you cut the tube you have over 6' of width. I'm going to have to dig through the archives for some pictures, and play with it a bit to get a good display look. I'm looking to expand the spider area this year. I've had the large web in my Avatar picture for a few years, and added a thrashing spider victim two years ago. I also have a Dangling Crank Spider, and what I call a Dangling Quad Spider that uses the crank mechanism to animate 4 smaller spiders. I had bought the steel to make one of Halstaff's jumping spiders, but now I need to wait for the weather to break to use the welder in the garage. I bought a large spider on sale after halloween last year, and just tonight finished wiring its 6 eyes, and programmed them to flash with a homemade picaxe controller (also inspired by Halstaff). I am hoping this webbing might help to tie all the individual elements together.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey Paul, go to my thread, Nightmare on Mulberry Street and you will see what I did with the Trenton Mill spiderwebs. My first year in 2011 and they were FANTASTICAL!! You will love them. I don't know if you can re-use them, mine were stretched so tight for so long, when I cut them down, it was "trash time" for my 'webs'. Good luck!:jol:


----------

